# Can I use 190 amps on a 200 amp 3 phase service.



## BelaB (May 2, 2013)

Can I use 190 amps with a 200 amps of service. 208 volts 3 phase.

auto press 48 amps
flash 34 amps
flash 34 amps
gas dryer 10 amps
air compressor 25 amps

all 3 phase 150 amps

office light 10 amps
office outlets 15 amps
Spot lights 10 amps
Spot outlets 15 amps
Heat press 20 amps
all 110 volt

Exposure unit 10 amps
Office AC 30 amps
all 220 volt

The flashs have 3 zones that I would not use 99% of the time.
That would bring down the amps on the 3 phase to under 130 amps. Other times I could leave the heat press, AC, and other equipment off.

Is it OK to pull 190 amps 6 hours a day?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you reading those amperages off your breaker handles ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dronai said:


> Are you reading those amperages off your breaker handles ?


I dunno 'bout you, but I've never seen 48- and 34-amp breakers, and 10-amp breakers aren't very common.

As for the OP, there's simply not enough information.


----------



## BelaB (May 2, 2013)

Equipment electrical requirements.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I dunno 'bout you, but I've never seen 48- and 34-amp breakers, and 10-amp breakers aren't very common.
> 
> As for the OP, there's simply not enough information.


You shop at the wrong place !



BelaB said:


> Equipment electrical requirements.


 

There is something called Demand factors


----------



## BelaB (May 2, 2013)

Office lights are on 15 amp breakers but using less then 10 amps.
The office and shop 110 and 220 volt is in use. The 3 phase equipment is all new, so I do not know what the amp draw will be, just the max.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

An Electrician will do a load calculation, and can even check full load amps.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

dronai said:


> An Electrician will do a load calculation, and can even check full load amps.


Agree. 

This is not an actual DIY question, but fall under the same rules.


----------

